# co2 equipment ?



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

ok so i think i want to go to a co2 system, i found one online that comes with the regulator,needle valve,solenoid,and ph controller all made by millwaukee. is this good equipment it seemed kind of cheap at $160 i can spend more but if this is ok i will buy it thanks


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I just use the Red Sea and Hagen kits. They are inexpensive and work great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Milwaukee is a good brand. That price sounds about right. Their regulators with needle valve and solenoid are usually around $80 and the pH controller is about that price too. Sounds like a good deal to me. I plan on getting a Milwaukee regulator when I buy my CO2 equipment.


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

I believe I paid $159.90 for mine about 4 years ago and it sounds like the same setup all by Milwaukee. I was able to get my seller to throw in 15' or so of C02 impermeable tubing for free. Keep in mind you'll be paying another $80 or so for a 5lb tank too. Refills are cheap after that though.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Milwaukee or JBJ work the same.
Try these links for better....
http://www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html
http://www.aquariumplants.com/CO2_Accessories_s/50.htm


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't see all that equipment, including the pH meter, for $160 on those links, but perhaps I missed it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

PH meter isn't really necessary. I have never used one and most kits dont come with them. You're looking for regulator, solenoid, needle valve, and possibly a bubble counter.


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks for the input i was thinking the ph controller would prevent an overdose of co2 if this is not true, i would find its use somewhat useless. does anyone know if this is the case


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

I guess it depends on one's preference. I like having mine and it has made it easier for on this tank. I'll agree though that it's not necesary.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The biggest problem is controllers aren't as accurate as we would like them to be. They can be off as much as .4 which can trigger your solenoid going on and off repeatedly. Can burn it out sooner. Easier to start it low and slowly raise it testing every hour or so till you dial it in. Once set, it shouldn't have to be moved. You can mark it also so when you do move it, you can set it right back.

Don't get me wrong. Lots of people swear by them but I personally think the money could be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

i still am not sure what way to go iguess i have 2 questions 1: are the red sea indicators accurate enough to use as the only test and 2: is the end of bottle dump that i have heard about as fatal as i have heard. the second question is primarily my leaning to the controller


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

End of bottle dump is very fatal but not possilbe with a working needle valve.

I dont like any co2 measurement test kits. Not worth the money. Easier to use Chuck Gadd's CO2 chart. As accurate as you need. The best gauge is............... your fish and plants. If the fish are not gasping, turn it up. If they start, turn it down.


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

That's all good advice, and I don't disagree with any of it. I have some comments however. Be aware that the C02 charts don't account for any potential unknown buffers which are infrequent but exist in abundance. For instance, I almost killed a ton of fish even with my controller by trying to push the pH below where it would go w/ the undiscovered buffer in my water. Which leads me to another comment. C02 doesn't injure fish by replacing the 02 in the water. In face the two concentrations are independent if I recall correctly. C02 causes blood acidosis. Basically, the same pH drop you see in the water will happen in the fishes' blood, but to a lesser extent. The ability of each fish to modulate this will vary at some point, however, it will become overwhelmed and the fish will soon die. Good Luck.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are a few non carbonic buffers present in the U.S. that will give you false readings. (Don't know about the rest of the world) and they are not frequest. More in the sw but still not common.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gadds chart gives you a roundabout reading, but the only way to truely get an accurate CO2 reading is by using a drop checker. It's bang on, and you can get them on ebay for $15 from china. I use one. I also have a PH controller, and to be honest, you don't need one providing you have your solenoid on a timer. when the lights go off, so should our CO2. Its saves on gas and keeps your fish safe. But definitely get a solenoid. As far as milwaukee and JBJ IMO are crap. They get a lot of complaints because they tend to slip after a yr or 2, so not very durable. As Damon suggested, goto Rex's site, he uses clippard parts, which are known for reliability. I have one and it works great. Just a final thought on dosing CO2, as Damon pointed out, let the plants and the fish do the talking. Gasping=bad, green plants=good, pearling= great. find your own happy medium and leave it be. It may take a little while to dial in your CO2, but once it is your set. You will find the toughest decision will be the route you go to difuse the CO2. Reactor, Reactor+venturi, mist ect. Then comes the hard scaping, aqua scaping and plant selection.... Have fun with it and share your processes and results. here is a taste of what CO2 and good lights can do in 6 months time 

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m154/girthvader/tank1.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m154/girthvader/2006_1003planted90g0001.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m154/girthvader/0701150002.jpg


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

ok i just ordered my regulator from aquariumplants.com now i am confused about how to get the co2 into water so many different diffusers whats the cheapest way and lets go from there i have a 120 gal tank 
thanks for all the advice so far


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Inline reactor works....
I use sweetwater diffusers placed beneath my verticle spraybar for the misting effect. Works better IMO but all methods get the job done.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

ya, I use an inline reactor as well and have it run into a powerhead to spray it in. you can build a DIY inline reactor for $15 at home depot. pretty easy too.


----------

